# diy controller kit issue?



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

OMT said:


> i recently converted my car to 144v and finally got the 2 72v chargers installed. the car drove fine for a few days untill one day i drove to teh bank and when i got back in and turned the key the contactor engaged, but the car wouldnt move ( the motor would not respod atall to the "gas" pedal) and the car left me stranded for half an hour before i tried it again and it randomeley worked without me touching any buttons or wiring. now the car is in my garage and i cant drive it because for the past 2 days it has the saem problem. i have a usb port from the diy paul and sabrina controller kit, but i cant get it to work, so my question is what program should i download to interact with the controller( i want to see if it is the potentiometer, maybe the controller isnt getting power?


do a search for rtdexplorer it should tell you what is going on.


----------

